# Midnight Syndicate Live! at Cedar Point HalloWeekends 2017



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello,

Just wanted to share this announcement. We, Midnight Syndicate, will be performing live again at Cedar Point's HalloWeekends again this year. 2017 marks our 20th year of creating Halloween music for the Halloween, haunted attraction, and amusement park industries and we can't think of a better way to celebrate that then teaming up with Cedar Point again. It's a great event.

If you want to hear some of our music, please stop by our site, www.MidnightSyndicate.com. I've posted our press release here.

Thanks,
Ed
Midnight Syndicate

MIDNIGHT SYNDICATE LIVE! TO RETURN TO CEDAR POINT FOR HALLOWEEKENDS 2017 

CLEVELAND, Ohio, March 15, 2017 – Halloween and horror music legends Midnight Syndicate will bring their critically-acclaimed concert experience, Midnight Syndicate Live!, back to the world famous amusement park, Cedar Point this fall. The horror-themed multimedia concerts blending live music, theatre, and film will run Friday nights, Saturdays, and Sundays from September 15 through October 29 in the Jack Aldrich Theater at Cedar Point's 21st annual HalloWeekends event. 

“We’ve developed a new, even better show that we can’t wait to unleash on audiences,” said Midnight Syndicate’s Edward Douglas. “Our new venue, the Jack Aldrich Theater, is a perfect fit for what we want to do. It will allow us to create an intimate and thrilling experience that guests won’t soon forget.” 

“Working with Cedar Point in 2014 was a great experience across the board, so to be able to team up with them again, especially as a part of Midnight Syndicate’s 20th anniversary celebration, is perfect,” added Gavin Goszka. 

“We’re excited that Midnight Syndicate is bringing their live and immersive stage show back to Cedar Point this fall,” said Charles Bradshaw, V.P. of Live Entertainment at Cedar Point. “Fans of their mesmerizing music loved their previous run at HalloWeekends – and they’re going to love this latest production.” 

For the new show, Midnight Syndicate will once again be calling upon special effects legend Robert Kurtzman (From Dusk Till Dawn, KNB EFX) and his Creature Corps, David “House” Greathouse (Faceoff, Mushroomhead), Beki Ingram (Faceoff), director Gary Jones (Army of Darkness, Axe Giant), 529 Films, EFX-TEK, artist Mark Rakocy, Likeform, and Screamline Studios. 

Midnight Syndicate official website: www.MidnightSyndicate.com ;
Cedar Point official website: www.CedarPoint.com ;

Midnight Syndicate 
As Midnight Syndicate, award-winning composers Edward Douglas and Gavin Goszka have been delighting fans of Halloween, horror cinema, roleplaying games, and gothic music for two decades. As the first recording act to produce atmosphere for professional haunts and amusement parks, their signature blend of dark orchestral music and sound effects have remained a staple of that industry in addition to weaving their way into the musical tapestry of the Halloween season. Every October, their music can be heard setting atmosphere on television and radio shows, restaurants, stores, and homes worldwide. In 2015, they were included with seminal horror music acts like Alice Cooper, Black Sabbath, Bobby “Boris” Pickett, John Carpenter, and Rob Zombie in Rue Morgue Magazine’s 50 Essential Horror Albums - Discs That Created, Evolved, or Defined Genre Music Over the Decades. 2017 marks the band’s 20th anniversary. 

Cedar Point 
Cedar Point in Sandusky, Ohio, is “The Roller Coaster Capital of the World®.” With an unmatched collection of 70 rides, including 17 roller coasters, kids’ areas, overnight accommodations, live shows, restaurants and more, it’s easy to see why Cedar Point is the world's best amusement park destination. In 2017, Cedar Point introduces Cedar Point Shores Water Park, an 18-acre water-lover's paradise with four new water attractions, shopping, dining and fun places for families to relax. 

###


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Sounds really interesting!! LOVE MS's work in all the different styles .....


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I love Midnight Syndicate's work, the whole thing of it. They are the cream, some of the very best in the business.


----------

